# Neues Spacegame - Werde ein Teil von uns



## SyntaX09 (4. März 2017)

Zur Zeit realisiere ich ein neues MMO Space-Browsergame. (Weltraum-Shooter)
Dafür suche ich zur Zeit Unterstützung in meiner Crowdfunding-Kampagne: 


Besucht mich doch auf Kickstarter, seid von Anfang an ein Teil der Community und gestaltet die Entwicklung mit: 
http://kck.st/2mjHaXF


----------



## SyntaX09 (6. März 2017)

Gerne könnt ihr auch so, ein Teil der Community werden: http://www.forum.playfox.de
Wenn ihr mich unterstützen möchtet, könnt ihr das über http://www.playfox.de oder kickstarter tun!



Vielen Dank!
Syntax


----------

